# urtwn driver in FreeBSD?



## tingo (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello,
is anyone working on a urtwn driver for FreeBSD (OpenBSD has one)?

I got a cheap "Skycity, Nano USB wireless 802.11n adapter" from DX (sku.54193), it shows up like this in usbconfig

```
root@kg-v7# usbconfig -u 0 -a 3 dump_device_desc
ugen0.3: <product 0x8176 vendor 0x0bda> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON

  bLength = 0x0012 
  bDescriptorType = 0x0001 
  bcdUSB = 0x0200 
  bDeviceClass = 0x0000 
  bDeviceSubClass = 0x0000 
  bDeviceProtocol = 0x0000 
  bMaxPacketSize0 = 0x0040 
  idVendor = 0x0bda 
  idProduct = 0x8176 
  bcdDevice = 0x0200 
  iManufacturer = 0x0001  <retrieving string failed>
  iProduct = 0x0002  <retrieving string failed>
  iSerialNumber = 0x0003  <retrieving string failed>
  bNumConfigurations = 0x0001
```
But I haven't found a driver yet.


----------



## Minbari (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello,
I need this driver to, for Alfa AWUS036NHR (chipset:Realtek RTL8188RU). Can this driver be ported from OpenBSD? Thanks in advance!


----------



## SirDice (Feb 2, 2012)

Have a look at urtw(4).


----------



## Minbari (Feb 2, 2012)

This won't work with AWUS036NHR (chipset:Realtek RTL8188RU-standard 802.11 b/g/n),only with AWUS036H (Realtek 8187L-standard 802.11 b/g), so I need a driver for the standard *n*


----------



## Minbari (Mar 14, 2012)

There aren't any interested developer to port this driver? I think I have bad luck...


----------



## SirDice (Mar 14, 2012)

There aren't a lot of developers on this board. You'll have more luck contacting them on the mailinglists.


----------

